# Nokia 5610 Music Express



## juggler (Dec 29, 2007)

hi all, 
My friend is interested in buying this phone
but he is unsure about its performance and battery review
plz give ur feedback on this phone
and if possible the price it is available at?
Is music quality comparable to Sony Walkman phones??


----------



## azzu (Dec 29, 2007)

plz give ur frnds needs and budget so we can suggest phones which may be better than 5610 according to his needs 
BTW: its an awesome mobile with awesome camera U cant much compare it with Walkman series 
BTW: if Music is ur frnds much need also tell to check once SE w580i


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 29, 2007)

You can tell him to read a through review here *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5610_xpressmusic-review-199.php


----------



## juggler (Dec 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:


> You can tell him to read a through review here *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5610_xpressmusic-review-199.php



any idea about the price ie.. 5610 @ alfa or any deal for it at some other place


----------



## abhra (Dec 31, 2007)

Nokia 5610 XM is now 13.2k at most stores.


----------



## juggler (Jan 3, 2008)

how about the battery for 5610xm....is it good?


----------



## invisiblex1 (Jan 3, 2008)

battery looks bad very smal


----------



## desiibond (Jan 3, 2008)

I learnt a lesson after  buying nokia 6300.

Never buy a phone with 16M color diplay and music features with slim body. Such phones will not have good battery backup as they can't squeeze much power into a slim battery.

My advice : NO. Nokia 5700 XM or Nokia N73 ME will be a better choice


----------



## apacheman (Jan 3, 2008)

u can refer to this thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74879&highlight=apacheman
n not to worry about its audio quality, its better than sony walkman. i've owned  a w810i too.
by de way, i gave it to mah frnd after a week of use. didnt live up to my standards. i cannot live with a dedicated play/pause key as in w810i.


----------



## juggler (Jan 4, 2008)

@apacheman......whats the price of 5610xm......anyone aware that is it available at alfa? price?


----------



## apacheman (Jan 4, 2008)

juggler said:


> @apacheman......whats the price of 5610xm......anyone aware that is it available at alfa? price?


its 13,399 rupees. after discount u'll get it for 12,900/-. at mobile store only.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> I learnt a lesson after  buying nokia 6300.
> 
> Never buy a phone with 16M color diplay and music features with slim body. Such phones will not have good battery backup as they can't squeeze much power into a slim battery.
> 
> My advice : NO. Nokia 5700 XM or Nokia N73 ME will be a better choice


5610 has a much powerful battery than the 6300.. It gives almost 1.5 times the talktime.


----------



## juggler (Jan 4, 2008)

apacheman said:


> its 13,399 rupees. after discount u'll get it for 12,900/-. at mobile store only.



@ apacheman...i checked at mobile store.. they are saying 13200 types...what discount you talking about?


----------



## apacheman (Jan 4, 2008)

juggler said:


> @ apacheman...i checked at mobile store.. they are saying 13200 types...what discount you talking about?



ask them for the Student Discount, it was a while before, i availed it. u've gotta show themr College ID card or sumthin similar.
i heard that, that offer has been replaced by the Rs 5000/- Guaranteed Gift offer with any purchase. Check it out!


----------



## djmykey (Jan 6, 2008)

I got it for 12850/- at Pune. And about the battery thing it goes for me for about 3 days straight without a animated theme and no songs and moderate phone use. But if I hear muzic then it goes for 2 days. So battery is not a thing to worry about.


----------



## sofia712 (May 31, 2008)

*could get me going to becoming a good guitar player.*

[FONT=&quot]Ok, I am a beginner and I’m just looking for some middle of the road lessons that could get me going to becoming a good guitar player. I do play the electric, and would like to play mainly alternative, pop punk, and punk rock. I wanted to know how much guitar lessons cost. What good lessons are there? Should I get them online? How much do they cost?[/FONT]


----------



## girish.g (May 31, 2008)

what's guitar got to do with 5610???


----------



## krates (May 31, 2008)

he is a n00b


----------



## girish.g (May 31, 2008)

or a spammer


----------



## acewin (Jun 1, 2008)

but its really interesting may be he has got guitar software running on his phone, but certainly is a spammer because this not query zone for guitars but for 5610


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 1, 2008)

sofia is a she


----------



## dtox (Jun 2, 2008)

girls dont spam.. they r just.. confused


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: could get me going to becoming a good guitar player.*



sofia712 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Ok, I am a beginner and I’m just looking for some middle of the road lessons that could get me going to becoming a good guitar player. I do play the electric, and would like to play mainly alternative, pop punk, and punk rock. I wanted to know how much guitar lessons cost. What good lessons are there? Should I get them online? How much do they cost?[/FONT]



i would love to teach you guitar


----------



## krazzy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: could get me going to becoming a good guitar player.*



krates said:


> i would love to teach you guitar



amongst other things


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 2, 2008)

Its a bot. Generally they are known to use Times New roman on the forum!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 2, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Its a bot. Generally they are known to use Times New roman on the forum!



How can you tell its Times New Roman? It looks the same as the other fonts to me (I'm using Safari though).


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 2, 2008)

I am using Firefox and it shows TNR, if you dont believe me, i can post a screenshot


----------



## krazzy (Jun 2, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> I am using Firefox and it shows TNR, if you dont believe me, i can post a screenshot



Don't bother. I have all the four browsers installed. I can check anytime.  BTW I was not doubting you. I just wanted to know how you detected it was Times New Roman font. That's all.


----------

